# Leaving negative feed ack for no reason.



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just want to say it is not fair for someone to leave a negative mark on your reputation just because you have a difference of opinion. I received one today you can se who it is from because of this thread. 
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9149#axzz1VNUs1B2l
You should be able to comment when someone leaves one for you. I come on this forum to give my opinion this reutation should not even be available if you cannot comment on it. It is not like I live and die by my repuation but this irritates me.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 18, 2011)

sorry to see that, I gave you a big thumbs up not to long ago! I love when you contribute. to me... one of the best regulars!


----------



## xocrieox (Aug 18, 2011)

No it isnt right when your only speaking your mind


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ agree. Although us "reptile folks" are notorious for being opinionated as well as thinking that the way we keep OUR reptiles is the BEST way, and we dare someone to say otherwise!! Lol. That in part is the beauty of the hobby. We all have tips and tricks we have learned through trial and error combined with years of experience. I was raised with every reptile you can imagine, but as a kid, was obviously not the one responsible for their husbandry. (that was my Dad...a brilliant and published herpetologist...may he rest in peace.)

I, personally, am thankful for the people on this forum, who are willing to share their combined knowledge and experience...so that I may provide the best and most informed care for my beloved cold-blooded pals. EVEN when they may come across as arrogant know it alls....so what? I'm sure I can sounds that way too at times, when it comes to something I'm passionate about.

So don't let it get to you herpgirl...you rock!


----------



## tora (Aug 18, 2011)

Ugh, and trying to ruin my rep on this forum by making an entire topic is much better? And you called me immature? Yeesh. I agreed with you. It was not a difference in opinion. You had all right to say what you were. I just made a simple suggestion because I saw things weren't getting anywhere (things were just getting more heated if anything) and you had to be immature about it, and I didn't appreciate it. It shouldn't be this big of a deal, Jesus. If I knew you were going to flip because a little counter has one less point on it, I wouldn't have even bothered. 

Edit: I deleted it for you. Happy? You have your precious point back and can go on with your life.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I had it happen to me before, because I called someone out on basically being a con man. I reported the issue and it was resolved. I know how annoying it can be....but also we gotta remember too, that there is a positive AND negative feedback just BECAUSE not everyone is going to feel you're helpful or agree with you on all issues. In fact, sometimes some people will just plain ol' not like ya. We can't expect ONLY praises in life.

But yeah, one should have the ability to rebut a negative.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 18, 2011)

this thread shouldnt have been created. i know your upset and now your both upset. quite pointless and nothing gets resolved by it.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Aug 18, 2011)

hoosier said:


> this thread shouldnt have been created. i know your upset and now your both upset. quite pointless and nothing gets resolved by it.



Agreed.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow....lol. Wishing I hadn't jumped in on this thread, although I was trying to be positive...is there an "overdramatic cat-fight" section? Reeeooww! 
Lets all play nice instead and get back to reptile talk. Like someone could respond to my tegu question....if you're bored....


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 18, 2011)

Everybody please hit me with thumbs down or whatever it is that lowers reputation(that is if mine isn't already at the minimum) and see if that stops me from offering my opinion in threads where I feel I have something to contribute. Honestly, I didn't even realize there was such a feature until I saw this post. It's absurd, don't let it bother you and I doubt somebody will ignore sound advice because of the "reputation" of the advisor.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 18, 2011)

You have both given me great advice over the past few months. ;o) I didn't even know what the reputation thing was until now either ;o) Dammit, why am I still at 0?! LOL ;oP


----------

